# Suddenly running slow even after reformat



## fecto (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi people, I took my computer for a trip in the car the other day and when i got it back home i noticed it was running VERY slow. Programs keep stop responding as well. I thought it was about time to do a full wipe on the system anyway but unfortunately this has not fixed the problem. When the computer should be doing something i.e opening the program i just told it to there is very little hard drive activity going on. 

Something else that may be worth noting is that i had recently turned it off and on again many times while trying to get a screen working properly.

I did a dxdiag and it still seems to recognize all my ram

I will soon be buying a new mother bored - processor and ram anyways so hopefully that would fix it if we cannot figure out what else it could be.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Don't forget the hard drive (a healthy hard drive is just as vital as RAM and CPU) it may have developed faults over time and may even be starting to fail so you should test it with the drive manufacturer's own diagnostic software. The links are here:
Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

Whether it's healthy or not, you should always have your data backed up on another drive or optical discs. Don't be one of those who never bother thinking about backups till it's too late.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi fecto :wave:

Did you have the PC on a seat or in the boot (trunk)? The vibrations might well have loosened a cable connection or shaken a card or component slightly out of it's socket.

Try reseating any/all the cards and cables, including the CPU - Care must be taken with the CPU to ensure the thermal-paste between the CPU and heatsink isn't disturbed, try pressing firmly but gently on the heatsink towards the motherboard, without twisting. If you can get your hand behind the motherboard to support it, right where the CPU socket is then even better, otherwise don't press too hard to bend/crack the board.


----------



## fecto (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys
As I wiped the hard drive clean I don't have my router drivers. I was going to just download them with my laptop and send them other via Ethernet cable but my pc won't pick up the connection. Both are running vista and the laptop finds the network but nothing appears on the PC. Network discovery is on and firewall is off. As i cannot get online I can not download he hard drive diag tool . I am working all day until Monday so won't be able to pick up a USB stick to do the transfer until then either.

I am going to order a new motherboard, Ram and CPU tonight (was going to upgrade anyway) So i shall just wait until they arrive to take the pc apart. Not really any point in checking all the connections only to take it to bits again on Monday-Tuesday when my new parts arrive. If I still have the problem after that then I will know it is a hard drive problem.

About backups.... I had a document with some passwords in that I do not know off by heart and always copy paste when I need them, forgot to back it up before doing the reformat lol... Also lost some pictures which i thought were on the laptop as well but never mind  least there is nothing for me to lose now .

Oh and the pc was on the back seat wearing a seat belt.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed for the rebuild, let us know how it goes :wink:


----------



## fecto (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello again .
So the parts took ages to arrive but I did the rebuild today and have a problem. When i boot up the fans and LED's kick in but that's in. No post and the fans keep running at max .

I have had this problem before and it turned out to be a broken graphics card so instantly thought ooooh crap as I dusted my card off today but was very careful and used a very delicate brush, I have tried both ports.

I took the card out and it sounded as though it was booting up differently but obviously I was unable to tell weather it was booting successfully as I can not hook it up to a monitor with no graphics card in.

Could this be the result of the mother board not picking up the hard drive? My new Mobo has different types of sata connections and I am not sure if which one I plug my HDD into would make a difference.

I am going to be gutted if it is the graphics card as I already have £300 of broken graphics card in a box 

Oh also for some reason when i power it up it comes on for about 10 seconds then powers off again, then powers back up and stays on. This happens regardless of weather i have a graphics card in.

The new Mobo is a Asus P8P67 Intel P67 (Socket 1155)

Any thoughts will be very much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you getting any BEEP or ERROR codes? You should, at least, with the video card removed.

You may want to pull it apart and test: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html


----------



## fecto (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I thought I would check back and let you know that in the end it was a faulty motherboard. I had to wait ages for them to send me another one but the system is up and running well now and running skyrim nicly for me .

It does do somthing a little strange though. When I start the computer up it will turn on for about 5 seconds then shut off, then turn on again and stay on. It does this every time and sometimes turns on and off twice before remaining on.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've seen that symptom mentioned before, but I haven't seen a fix or a cause.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I had a Gigabyte board with an Intel chipset like yours, that did that and I always believed there was a bios setting I just couldn't find in 2 years I used the system. It never took more than 1 try though and actually it didn't shut down completely, it was the fan that turned off and then back on now that I think about it, but it did go through the same opening screen again.


----------

